# 2003 1/2 ton with auto/AC/PS/3 ph/72vac



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you checked changing your converter lockup to manual operation?


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

we have shifted from 3 to D manually and it will go into OD, but still has some oscillations, we are going to change the slip gain on the motor, then look at the Kd setting, change the TCC setting on the trans controller.

thanks kevin
topeka elelctric motor


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Motor Guy Can you tell me more about the Baldor Motor

Model Number?

Nice truck

Ivan


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

motor guy said:


> ........at 45 mph in town we are useing 5 ahr per mile......


IMMIC, about 360 Wh/mile. Not too shabby for a big heavy truck 

Welcome back,

major

IMMIC = If My Math Is Correct


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all:

please go to our website (topekaelectricmotor.com) to see the specifications and dimensions of the baldor motor. click on the featured project tab and scroll down. you can also see a photo gallery of our 2000 chevy S10. you will see both the lead acid phase and the later lithium battery phase. the S10 is driven every day and is used for pick up and delivery.

the new baldor motor is larger and heavier than other EV motors. it was designed to go into a full size half ton pick up truck that will be used as an every day delivery truck. the heavier weight is due to several factors: the motor is a sealed/air over design, copper windings and the amount of stator laminations, rotor design, large bearings and large input and output shafts.

We are in the process of having another motor built. it will be dyno’ed to determine the maximum horsepower and torque ratings. the specs on our website are continuous ratings, *not peak.*

when you look at the specs, you will not find a catalog number. the motor is proprietary to topeka electric motor. last december, topeka electric motor, baldor and global industries (curtis controllers) met to develop this motor.

we are still testing and gathering information so we are not ready to release a price for the motor but we hope to release this information soon. lead time on the motor will be approx 3 to 4 weeks. 

If you have any questions, call us at 785-233-4750 

kevin


----------



## Rational (Nov 26, 2011)

Weight in lbs for the 360 w-h/mile? I only have data for one truck and I'd like to expand on that. TIA


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the post. What is the pack voltage?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Thanks for the post. What is the pack voltage?


I assumed it was 72 volt. He listed 72V on the motor spec, but I guess that doesn't necessarily imply a 72V battery. That Curtis 1238 goes up to 80V.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

major said:


> I assumed it was 72 volt. He listed 72V on the motor spec, but I guess that doesn't necessarily imply a 72V battery. That Curtis 1238 goes up to 80V.


Hey Major, hope all is well. 
Ya, the efficiency seemed almost too good for a full size truck, that's why I asked. I wasn't sure what the controller went up to, but even at 80 volts, that's still very good for a full size pick up, at 400 wh/m. Thats all I get (avg driving with high and low speeds) on my small truck.. . unless I am hyper-miling.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I run my 1238-7501 at 115V nominal, if he's using the 1238-7601 his should do the same, peaking out around 130V max. It still seems like amazing efficiency for a full sized truck.


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

we went and weighed our truck this morning, it weighed 5945 lbs.

this morning the temperature was 32 degs f. while driving to work. trans temp. was 82 deg f after driving 6.2 miles and using 32 amphr.

the speed limit on the drive to work is 40 part way and the 35 for a couple miles. at 45 mph in 3 gear without the convertor locked up it was using between 190 and 220 amps to maintain speed of 45 mph and it was flat ground.

here also is a pic of the motor in the truck.

thanks kevin


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I run my 1238-7501 at 115V nominal, if he's using the 1238-7601 his should do the same, peaking out around 130V max. It still seems like amazing efficiency for a full sized truck.


Hey JR,

That would be the 1238R-75XX and 1238R-76XX which are rated for 72-96 volt batteries, right? The 1238 (without R suffix) models won't go that high, will they?

Kevin ??? What is your battery configuration?

Also ??? I don't see a continuous rating for the 1238. Cruising at around 200A, does it get hot? Do you have a heat sink? Fan?

BTW, nice installation 

major


----------



## Rational (Nov 26, 2011)

motor guy said:


> hello all
> 
> we went and weighed our truck this morning, it weighed 5945 lbs.


That's the heaviest I have seen. Here's how you stack up. 

A	w-h/mile 
B	weight in lbs 
C	w-h/mile per pound of vehicle weight 


A	B	C	
217	2723	0.080	
275	4800	0.057	
225 
340	3354	0.101	
240 
240 
200	1100	0.182	
300	1100	0.273	
265 
160	2579	0.062	
360	5945	0.061	
300 
310 
320	3000	0.107	
325 
161	1250	0.129	
400 

272.8	=average w-h/mile 
0.117	=average w-h/mile per pound of posted vehicle weight 

3/4ths of the vehicles sampled did better than 
320	w-h/mile 
and a mostly different 3/4ths whose weights were posted did better than 
0.129	w-h/mile-lb 

half the vehicles who posted weights weighed between 
3354 
and 
1250 
pounds


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> ... if he's using the 1238-7601...





motor guy said:


> we went and weighed our truck this morning, it weighed 5945 lbs.
> ...


You guys are pushing around 3 tons with a Curtis 1238 AC controller?!?

On a related note, was it this truck, or another one you guys converted, that had (has?) a Soliton1 in it? If so, would you care to do a compare/contrast of the two systems?

(P.S. - I was aware that these guys were working on an AC motor for conversions at the time they bought a Soliton1 so this is not a backdoor attempt at a flame war or anything; I'm genuinely curious as no one has used both controllers in the same vehicle, AFAIK.)


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

motor guy said:


> hello all
> 
> we went and weighed our truck this morning, it weighed 5945 lbs.
> 
> ...


Hey Kevin,

What is the pack voltage?

Thx


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

how much does motor weight?
by published specs it's 18'' x 19'' 50hp rated continuous at 360a, 72v 1775rpm; 150% load -540a; 
x2 load at 72v ~ 720a? peak ~x3 cont ~1000a?
starting torque amps?
A & V limits?


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

our battery pack is 64 highpower 200 amp cells. they are hook 32P/32S. for 3.4 x 32 = 108vdc at 400 amphr = 43200 watts, if i did my math right.

thanks for the weight chart. very informative. looks to me that our truck isnt to bad, for us using an automatic trans.

thanks kevin


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello all

As far as a comparison between the 2 trucks, on the same piece off flat road that I drive every morning, the S10 dc/manual at 45 mph in 4th gear is pulling 185amps. Our ac/automatic truck at 45mph in 3 gear is pulling 190-220 amps to maintain speed.

Part of this is still being refined, we are still adjusting the curtis parameters as well as the transmission parameters, adjusting either one can cause the truck to have less power, or just us more amps and go nowhere.

I think both trucks have there places in the work environment. Both have lots of good benefits and some not as good as the other. I have drove the S10 everyday, to and from work and pick up and deliveries, over 6000 miles last year. Even in the snow.

Since both trucks are running everyday there are changes I would like to make to them already. The thoughts about changes just give me ideas for the next one we build.

Thanks Kevin

temr


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

major said:


> Hey JR,
> 
> That would be the 1238R-75XX and 1238R-76XX which are rated for 72-96 volt batteries, right? The 1238 (without R suffix) models won't go that high, will they?


 
The R is a newer model, the 1238-7501 and the 1238R-7501 seem to have the same specs, it's likely just updated hardware. What specifies that it's 72-96 (130VDC max) is that it's a 1238-7x01. I've got a 1238-7501 and it's 130VDC max. The 1238-6501 only went to 108VDC max.

The naming conventions are kinda wonky IMHO.


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all
how much does motor weight? 490 lbs, this is the part of the motor i dislike the most, but it is because of the reasons we explained in an earlier post.
by published specs it's 18'' x 19'' 50hp rated continuous at 360a, 72v 1775rpm; 150% load -540a; 
x2 load at 72v ~ 720a? peak ~x3 cont ~1000a?
starting torque amps? is not list because we are using a controller and not across line start.
A & V limits? voltage is plus or minus 10%,on a 3 phase motor you can induce a little more voltage than 10% but you then start loosing. it isnt like a dc motor, add more and get more, add alot more and get alot more.
the amps 360 cont. but peak will be around 1000 amps. about 15 seconds.
we havent burnt one down yet to see it limits.to the amount of wire and size of lead wire,that is how we arrive at those #'s.

thanks kevin
i will get some pics of our cooling system


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

motor guy said:


> hello all
> how much does motor weight? 490 lbs, this is the part of the motor i dislike the most, but it is because of the reasons we explained in an earlier post.
> by published specs it's 18'' x 19'' 50hp rated continuous at 360a, 72v 1775rpm; 150% load -540a;
> x2 load at 72v ~ 720a? peak ~x3 cont ~1000a?
> ...


thanks, Kevin
in what region its 479 ft-lbs break-down torque located? around 1600-1700 rpm, 1000a, <15 sec?

2. do you plan to make your own controllers?


----------



## Rational (Nov 26, 2011)

Taking a close look at what data I have, I think for a meaningful truck comparison I need more truck data for weights and w-hrs. Their w-h/mile-lb numbers are very low.

Then I can split out this matrix into truck and non-truck EVs. Eventually I can add Cd and other details.


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

the motor is designed on a 4 pole winding,the peak/or knee is about 1900 rpm with 10% over voltage. i will be glad when we get our dyno readings in the future. because right now it is just calculations.what i am saying isnt bad because this isnt the first motor that baldor has ever built, but exact numbers would be nice. and then there is still some varibles between motors.

here are a couple of pics on how we designed our heat sink.there is 2 fans under our mounting plate which is clear plastic,and then the heat sink that mates to the controller has a sloted aluminum plate with heat sink compond between the controller and the aluminum plate.

thanks again kevin


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

motor guy said:


> hello all
> 
> our battery pack is 64 highpower 200 amp cells. they are hook 32P/32S. for 3.4 x 32 = 108vdc at 400 amphr = 43200 watts, if i did my math right.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking u meant 2P-32S. The nominal on these should be 3.2 volts also so, 3.2v x 32cells x 5Ah/m = 512 watt hours per mile at 45 mph. That's a bit more realistic. . . Still not bad for a full size pick up truck.
40,960/512 = 80 mile max at 45mph x .8 = 64 miles usable at 80% dod. Pretty nice for a full size truck I must say.


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

thanks for the correction.and the 2P-32S,correction. i do fat finger the keys,

thanks kevin


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

just want to say thanks for all the good comments.

thanks kevin


----------

